# CMT 8" Dado Set



## teenagewoodworker

cool. i have a cmt 8" too and i love it! its amazing.


----------



## DaveHerron

I have a grizzly set and have been happy so far.


----------



## Newton

Actually, I have the 8" Sears carbide tipped dado set and use it all the time with no complaints.


----------



## spaids

I have the Freud 8" Pro Dado Set. It was $100. Its just ok. If you were planing on cutting anything with it that would be visible then you would have to go through your groves with a shoulder plane or something because it definitely leaves scratch lines from the not so flat ground teeth. It comes with several shims so you can get within a 64th so thats cool.


----------



## croessler

I did not have the same poor experience with the dado pro set. I get spotless dado's with it….


----------



## GaryK

I have the SD508 Freud set and maybe that extra $70+ makes the difference. It works great!


----------



## croessler

That's what I get for not paying attention… Let me restate my comment: I have the CMT Dado Pro set and it gives spotless performance… NOT the Freud Dado Pro


----------



## woodworm

My TS is 30mm bore. I there any Dado Cutter retailer/supplier in US that having "reboring" service?
I've made on-line dado cutter retailers' search in UK.., the price ….ouch!


----------



## RWR

Woodworm,

You might try Ridge Carbide Tools, they make their own sawblades and might be willing to make 
you a sawblade with a 30mm bore. Good luck.

http://www.ridgecarbidetool.com/


----------



## woodworm

Thank you for the link Wayne.
Waiting for reply from them if they have boring service.
Take care and work safe.


----------



## sIKE

You might try Forest they might punch it out for you.


----------



## woodworm

Thanks sIke,
I've checked it in their website. They do have dado set boring service. 30mm bore with fedler pin holes for $80 and 1" for $35. Saves me a lot than buy direct from the manufacturer of my TS.

Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy

I have a CMT set & am happy with it.


----------



## jcees

I've got a CMT 8" dado set and I love it too. BUT, as a card carrying tool junkie, I've had my eye on that adjustable Freud model… she sure looks purty….

Always,
J.C.


----------



## RWR

Jcees,

I guess I will have to wait awhile to buy any more "tool stuff" since I just bought the CMT and 
a 14" Rikon bandsaw. Is the Frued set the one with the adjustible ring where you don't have
have to take off the blade to adjust width, etc. ??

Wayne


----------



## jcees

Oooooooo yazzzzz! That's the puppy…

always,
J.C.


----------



## diggrduggr

Took the plunge and ordered in a set of 8"Forrest dado's and could not be happier. With the multitude of chippers as well as the magnetic shim disc's, there isn't a width that can not be made and fine tuning to get an exact fit is a breeze. Sure beats the heck out of the old Sears wobbly that it replaced.


----------

